# dog as tax deduction?



## maddoxsb

Hi there,
I knew if someone had an answer to this question it'd be found on this forum! I plan to use my Therapy Dog International-certified dog in a program at the school where I teach. I am wondering if I would be entitled to count any dog-related expenses off on my taxes if I used him for work-related purposes? What a great perk if I were able to do that!

Thanks for any knowledge you have on this subject.


----------



## kleinenHain

We own a auto shop and have one dog that guards the shop when its closed. we are able to file taxes on him for food and vet bills. we also have SAR dogs and SAR dogs in training, we also file taxes on vet and food. We filed on money put in our SAR dogs training too. I think my husband even filed taxes on his first shop dog when he passed away for price we paid.


----------



## maddoxsb

Wow, that's great to hear. My plans to use my dog in my work won't change if I can't deduct his expenses, but it would be a nice bonus if I were able to do this. I wouldn't be using him every day at work as you do with your dog, so I wonder if that would change anything....Thanks so much for responding.


----------



## kleinenHain

You have to save all your receipts for proof. I keep everything from food, treats, training toys, equipment needed, vet bills, and travel expence for SAR for callouts and for special training needed.


----------



## ILGHAUS

I would highly recommend that you check with your tax person on this matter. I had at one time a dog that was considered a farm dog -- she never left the property except for a short ride, the vet's, and the like. I was able to deduct her vet bills and food since she was on the job everyday. Therapy Dogs used part time are a different matter.


----------



## kleinenHain

Excellent point. Even though my SAR dogs are not used 24/7 they are on call 24/7


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Kayos is my demo dog for obedience classes for my training business and I can deduct her expenses.


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: KathyWKayos is my demo dog for obedience classes for my training business and I can deduct her expenses.


Hmmm, I'm going to tell my friend who owns our club! Her dogs demo all the time and are also all therapy dogs (two are certified by the local club and Delta, one is in training).


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Quote:
> I would highly recommend that you check with your tax person on this matter.


Dh is a CPA. I am positive this would be his advice. There are all sorts of factors that go into this. You may have to pro-rate your expenses; there may be other tax rules that apply. If you do it right, you have a nice benefit. If you do it wrong and are audited three years later, not only do you have to pay back everything you deducted, but you also have to pay fines and interest. It's worth speaking with your accountant or tax attorney now to make sure you set up everything correctly now.


----------



## AbbyK9

I have to agree with what everyone else has already said, check with your tax professional. He or she should know your situation best and will best be able to give advice based on what you do with your dog.



> Quote:I plan to use my Therapy Dog International-certified dog in a program at the school where I teach.


You will also want to note that Therapy Dogs International will not cover you and your dog under their insurance if you bring your dog to your place of business, even if it is part of a program. TDI will only cover you under their insurance if you're doing unpaid volunteer work.


----------



## ladylaw203

> Originally Posted By: lucy34Hi there,
> I knew if someone had an answer to this question it'd be found on this forum! I plan to use my Therapy Dog International-certified dog in a program at the school where I teach. I am wondering if I would be entitled to count any dog-related expenses off on my taxes if I used him for work-related purposes? What a great perk if I were able to do that!
> 
> Thanks for any knowledge you have on this subject.


You need to check with your CPA. People write off expenses for dogs that are not exactly appropriate. If your dog is not used for work every day AND the dog is not required to be there,then it falls under volunteer status according to what I have been told. I write off my police k9 expenses because that is my job and the dogs are a required "Tool". My volunteer work with recovery of human remains is voluntary and no write off. Again, check with your tax preparer


----------



## ILGHAUS

Thanks Renee for that info. You explained the differences very well. 

Chris, I had completly forgotten about the insurance. 

3K9Mom, thanks for bringing up the need to throughly check the regs. 

Looks like most of us are in agreement -- go to a tax professional.


----------



## maddoxsb

Thanks so much for all of that advice. My dog would be part of my job, just not every day probably (the program is still in the development stages and so I can't be sure of the extent he'll be needed). Also, the Therapy Dog International-status is more to assure folks that he's a great, calm dog (I'm figuring TDI's word carries more weight than mine!) who can sit calmly with people. And I plan to get an insurance policy that will cover any freak happenings that I would never-in-a-million-years expect! Please feel free to tell me if there's something else glaring that I've overlooked. I appreciate all of your insight! I'll be calling a CPA this morning!


----------



## ladylaw203

Would you let us know their opinion?


----------



## BJDimock

Although I volunteer my time and house for Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation, I can write off travel time to and from class, food costs, and other related foster expenses under charitable donations. I simply keep a record of everthing.


----------



## maddoxsb

Hi again, I still haven't had a chance to speak with a trusted CPA about this, but a colleague who uses her therapy dog several times a week in her job says she is legally permitted to deduct food, vet bills, training expenses, even mileage to training events, etc.... She seems very trustworthy and her family is in law enforcement, so I'd assume what's she's doing is legit! Still, I plan to check with an official "money person" before doing anything myself.


----------



## ladylaw203

what is your friend using the dog for? If she is using FOR her job, that is the part that applies. Still check with a CPA. It gets real fuzzy. Of course, at the end of the day, the worst that would happen is upon an audit, the dog expense would be disallowed.


----------



## maddoxsb

Hi Renee, my friend is a school counselor and was able to work out the details of using her TDI-certified dog with her students once a week. The school district didn't request it; it was something she proposed (and it has worked beautifully, too!), so I guess she isn't technically required to have the dog at work. Her husband is a true by-the-books police officer and I couldn't imagine them doing something the least bit suspect. To echo what everyone has wisely recommended though--I will check with a reputable CPA! I appreciate your help and suggestions.


----------



## ladylaw203

I am a by the book cop too of 30 years but we do NOT know the ins and outs of the income tax biz. None of us do. That is why we have our taxes done by a tax preparer.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> Quote: but we do NOT know the ins and outs of the income tax biz.


So so true. On top of that, tax rules change from year to year. I would rather have a tax preparer take care of it so that if the deduction is not done correctly then it is their reponsibility to pay the extra $$.


----------



## maddoxsb

Let me modify what I said to "my friend's husband is a by-the-books, upstanding fellow and I couldn't imagine them either doing anything the least bit suspect on purpose!" Those tax laws make my head hurt...can't imagine doing CPA-stuff for a living!


----------



## ladylaw203

I agree. It is bad enough keeping receipts all year and gathering up all this stuff..


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Done right you will be able to declare the cost of the dog as well as vet bills and food. Its a lot of paperwork and keeping reciepts, but in the long run you will benifit from them. We declare all training with our dogs, but also have to declare pups sold or if we sell any of our dogs that also is declared.


----------



## ladylaw203

> Originally Posted By: chuckDone right you will be able to declare the cost of the dog as well as vet bills and food. Its a lot of paperwork and keeping reciepts, but in the long run you will benifit from them. We declare all training with our dogs, but also have to declare pups sold or if we sell any of our dogs that also is declared.


But,you are declaring this as a business,correct? This is different than someone declaring a dog on a voluntary basis unless a non profit org is involved


----------



## jakeandrenee

bump....I know this is ancient but does anyone know if certain things are tax deductible when doing Therapy Work?


----------



## hunterisgreat

Keep in mind... claiming a dog, while possibly legal and valid, IS GOING TO RED FLAG YOU... so if your other deductions aren't spotless it may end up biting you in an audit. My accountant has told me its not worth the risk of getting flagged for an audit every year. You actually are supposed to depreciate the dog over its lifetime.


----------

